# BIG BIG problème imac G3 bleu



## applebarjote (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai le plus gros des problèmes qui ne me soient jamais arrivés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




A ce problème je crois connaître la cause, et même, mais là c'est moins sûr, la solution : débourser trop d'argent ou l'amener à la casse. 
Quelqu'un pourrait-il confirmer ce triste constat ?

Il y a un moment (quelques mois) j'ai fait la grosse bêtise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de vouloir installer Panther SANS mise à jour de firmware. J'ai arrété le processus. Mais je crois que je n'ai pas rallumé mon imacs après ça, enfin je ne m'en souviens plus ... ça m'étonnerait, mais bon .... Du coup aujourd'hui je l'allume, alors qu'il était tout ce temps débranché, et voila qu'il fonctionne très bien (donc toujours sous OS 9.1) s'il n'y avait cet écran soit noir soit déformé (l'orange est jaune et les images floutées parfois plus claires et quasi transparentes ... bref le cataclisme!). 
En lisant le forum j'aurais "fusillé" la carte video qui coûterait 500 euros .....

Ce diagnostic peut-il être confirmé ? Suis-je dans l'obligation de l'amener à la décharge (car je ne prévoies pas de tenir un musée du mac ni un sanctuaire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Il est de fin 1999 donc vieux. 
Heureusement, j'ai aussi un ibook qui me permet de vous questionner.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Décembre 2005)

Désolée trop nivice pour avoir un réponse à t'offir, mais je compatie à ton inquiétude...
donne des nouvelles...
 :rose:


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2005)

applebarjote a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le plus gros des problèmes qui ne me soient jamais arrivés !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hum... pas bon pas bon en effet. Cependant, j'ai plus souvent lu des personnes qui avaient oublié de mettre à jour le firmware et qui s'en sont finalement sortis indemne que l'inverse, ceci-dit j'ai lu aussi quelques rares cas graves irrécupérables, mais très rares j'insiste.

Il n'est pas trop tard pour mettre à jour le firmware puisque ton imac fonctionne, il est ici.

Si tout rentre dans l'ordre après ça, procède à l'install de panther, mieux vaut avoir 384 ou 512 mo de ram, en dessous c'est bof.


----------



## applebarjote (8 Décembre 2005)

C'est de PIRE en PIRE !!!!!!

Maintenant, en l'allumant il ne se passe plus rien, juste un bruit très faible, peut être le ventilo .
Malheureusement aujourd'hui je pars pour quelques jours donc je n'aurais pas l'occasion de me pencher sur la question. 

En fait je ne suis pas si sûre que ce soit à cause des histoires de firmware. Car je viens de me souvenir que cet imac m'avait déjà fait ça il y a plusieurs années, à l'époque où je l'utilisait régulièrement. Il suffisait alors d'éteindre et de rallumer et tout allait bien.

Quoi qu'il en soit, maintenant on ne peut plus rien faire. Même démarrer avec un CD je ne le peut pas : on ne voit rien!
Et maintenant le système est mort!!!
Big Snif snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais lui donner 4 jours pour qu'il réfléchisse tout seul à ce qu'il veut devenir, sinon, je crois bien que ce soit son arrêt de mort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## buguy (8 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour; Si c'est là la plus grosse bétise de ta vie, remercie le ciel de t'avoir épargné 
Bon, plus sérieusement, ce n'est rien. 
Fais la recherche en utilisant mon pseudo,  tu verras ce que j'ai écrit.  J'ai posté il y a quelques mois la procédure à suivre pour récupérer le iMac. Rassure-toi, garde tes sous. Sous 10.3.9 et 256 MO de Ram, tout baignera...
Je crois me souvenir que ma contribution s'intitulait "Réparer un imac 400 DVSE"
Bonne journée et ... Banzaï


----------



## applebarjote (12 Décembre 2005)

buguy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour; Si c'est là la plus grosse bétise de ta vie, remercie le ciel de t'avoir épargné
> Bon, plus sérieusement, ce n'est rien.
> Fais la recherche en utilisant mon pseudo,  tu verras ce que j'ai écrit.  J'ai posté il y a quelques mois la procédure à suivre pour récupérer le iMac. Rassure-toi, garde tes sous. Sous 10.3.9 et 256 MO de Ram, tout baignera...
> Je crois me souvenir que ma contribution s'intitulait "Réparer un imac 400 DVSE"
> Bonne journée et ... Banzaï




SUPER  MERCI





C'EST GENIAL !!!!







JE SUIS TROP HEUREUSE ! CA MARCHE DU FEU DE DIEU !!!



MERCI  BUGUY, SANS TOI JE SERAIS MORTE DE DÉSESPOIR !!!!

POUR CEUX QUI ONT LE MÊME PROBLÈME LE LIEN DE TON ARTICLE EST  LÀ 

Y A AUSSI LE NUMÉRO 40 DE LA REVUE AVOSMAC (UTILE POUR LE SCHÉMA).


----------



## applebarjote (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon,
là j'ai tout fait comme il fallait, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai même réinstallé OS 9 jusqu'à OS 9.2.

Et si le disqe dur fonctionne, l'ordi va bien, mais toujours écran noir !
Je mets en veille puis le rallume .... toujours pas d'image, l'écran reste noir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment est ce que je peux mettre à jour le firmware si je ne vois pas ce qui ce passe à l'écran ?
Combien de temps ca prends cette mise à jour ? j'ai déjà tenté le coup (avant réinstallation OS9) et tout ce que j'ai c'est le bruit de machine à écrire très faible et l'écran noir.

J'espère ne pas avoir épuiser la trousse de secours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Claude number X (12 Décembre 2005)

, il est plutôt bondi blue que bleu foncé non ? Quel était la taille du disque dur à l'origine, ), as-tu déja fait une mise à jour Firmware une fois dans sa vie ?

Peut-être ne peux tu pas passer au FirmWare 4.1.9 directement mais dabord par le Firmware 2.4 (je te donne ces références de mémoire, mais je dois avoir les fichiers exacte au boulot sur un disque dur)
J'administre plusieurs postes autour de cette génération, j'avais un DV 400 il n'y a encore pas longtemps et je suis en train d'en bricoler un actuellement avec une carte mère plus costaud

On a également sauvé avec un copain son 350 MHz de fin 99 (sans firewire / 7 Go de disque) en utilisant une partie de la méthode décrite par buguy. Il avait fait la même boulette en tentant l'instal de OS X

Sans démonter l'ordi, juste en le passant en veille avec une courte pression sur le bouton d'allumage, on avait retrouvé un semblant d'image toute petite et dégueux mais suffisante pour la suite des opérations.

Pour les histoires de Firmware tente les entre chaque MàJ de OS 9 (en 9.0.4, puis en 9.1 puis en 9.2) car selon les versions du système, trop vieille, mais parfois aussi trop récente, certaines instal de Firmware refuse leur éxécution.


Bonne chance et donne nous des nouvelles


----------



## applebarjote (14 Décembre 2005)

A ce jour, l'imac pourrait aller meux  ; mais a été pire . 

Côté disque et fonctionnement général impécable. 
Côté écran, il lui a fallu une nuit de sommeil (méritée ?!) pour que l'écran s'affiche à nouveau .... mais il est tout vert, d'un vert aveuglant ! Surfant sur ce créneau, j'ai tenté de le laisser allumer tout une journée ... niet.
Puis en veile toute une nuit ... niet. 
Cette nuit il va dormir éteint et demain j'essaierais la mise à jour du firmware. Le problème, c'est que j'ai peur qu'au moment où on rallume, l'écran soit noir. Les fois précédentes, il était impossible de le mettre en veille et la mise à jour bloquait le système m'obligeant à refaire la manip de Buguy, à chaque fois !.

Précisions : en changeant la résolution, tout se détraque.
J'ai défragmenté le disque dur et l'autre partition affiche seulement quelques Mo au lieu de Go !!
La pile interne va mieux puisque après avoir été débranché, il n'y a plus de 1904 en vue.

Il s'agit d'un imac blueberry, 6 GO de mémoire, lecteur CD seulement, pas de firewire.

Je vais essayer de suivre ton conseil, Claude, mais est-ce que tu crois que je peux laisser OS 9.2.1 sur une partition, puis passer sur l'autre pour y installer 9.0 (s'il m'y autorise, puisque selon l'ordi il n'y a que 60 Mo) et faire les MàJ du firmware successives comme ça ?


----------



## applebarjote (14 Décembre 2005)

Juste pour info ...
voici un lien qui est TRES complet sur la question ; tous les symptômes et autres solutions. Ils disent grosso modo la même chose que ce que vous m'avez conseillé   mais beaucoup d'autres aussi. 

C'est en anglais.  le voici .
Je l'ai trouvé sur le forum d'apple .... selon leurs dire le problème N'EST PAS LIÉ À OSX, puisqu'il peut se produire dans d'autres cas de figure, mais bien à la bête imac.

Donc il faut absolument que je fasse la MàJ.   , voir que je le branche sur un autre écran (mais pas de prise VGA, sans parler de l'écran que je n'ai pas non plus).


----------



## buguy (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour
si j'ai bien compris, la manip marche mais ton écran reste noir.
Débranche la prise murale de ton imac et attends une paire d'heures. 
Pendant ce temps, et sachant qu'il te  faudra vérifier ta version de firmware, télécharge la 4.1.9 (sur site Apple) et grave-la sur CD à partir de l'ordi sur lequel tu surfes.
 Retourne plus tard au imac. Rebranche, et réallume. Si tout tourne au réallumage, et que  l'ordi va au bout de son cycle, pression sur l'alim, mise en veille et apparition de l'image minable après pression sur la barre espace.
Avec le peu de choses que tu vois essaie d'aller dans le panneau affichage, change le fond d'écran, mets-en un d'os 9. Modifie ensuite la résolution (balayage) en normalement ça devrait s'améliorer. 
insère le CD gravé avec la version de firmware. Si ton système est antérieur à 9.1, l'ordi t'annoncera que cette version n'est pas adaptée, c'est tout. Ca ne sera pas génant. 
Rééteins l'ordi en ayant au préalable introduit la version d'OS que tu souhaites installer (9.1 à X.3.9).
Redémarre avec C enfoncé. Installe tout. 
Redémarre sur ton DD. Sors le CD système.
Il n'est pas impossible de devoir refaire le choix d'écran, de balayage ..., ce sera le dernier
Assez vite installe la version de firmware adaptée, à savoir 4.1.9. que tu as gravé.
C'est simple, les instructions te sont décrites. Après normalement ça roulera comme tu veux.
J'espère avoir été utile, même si ailleurs d'autres me trouvent confus ) pour JPTKP)
Bonne continuation et BanzaÏ  

PS : L'écran externe ne te servira à rien, il fonctionnera en mode miroir. Si il n'y a pas de prise VGA au dos de l'ordi, bonjour le bricolage pour aller piquer le signal sur la vidéo.


----------



## applebarjote (15 Décembre 2005)

L'image parle d'elle même : 






MON IMAC EST SAUVÉ !!!!!! 

Finis l'écran vert, et bientôt OSX , la vie est belle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à vous tous pour votre soutien. Sans vous, l'imac se serait allé, dans le plus grand désespoir 

Comment j'ai réussi ? J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depuis que j'avais réinstallé OS9.2.1 sur une des deux partitions, mon écran était vert [précision : l'écran était noir d'abord et est redevenu vert aprés une nuit éteint, pas débranché] mais on voyait quelque chose et même assez bien. Il s'est un peu dégradé en changeant la résolution. Il s'est obscurci en ouvrant le firmware (Pomme + Alt + o+ f au démarrage). C'est alors, qu'ayant peur que ca se dégrade encore plus au prochain redémarrage, j'ai décidé de lancer la MàJ du firmware, il était presque 1h du mat d'aujourd'hui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur le site auquel fait référence le forum d'apple, il disait que si on entendait le mac faire le son de démarrage alors qu'on fait la manip de mise à jour c'est que le mac n'a pas trouvé le programme. Mon écran était noir. J'ai donc désespéré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis parti en éteignant les lumières mais en laissant le mac tel qu'il était (sans l'éteindre ni rien). On sait jamais, ils disent que la mise à jour prend quelques minutes. Je suis parti. Je suis revenu 15 minutes après, et voilà que j'aperçois une lumière blanche dans le bureau : "il se passe quelque chose, la bête n'est pas morte". Je pousse la porte et j'aperçois cet écran manignifique (jamais avant je n'ai trouvé cet écran aussi magnifique !) et l'image que j'ai tout de suite photografié et que je vous joints était affiché. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai bien dormi cette nuit du coup !!

Pour l'anecdote : j'avais fait aussi une photo d'écran alors que l'écran était vert. Maintenant que j'ai pu l'ouvrir, il semble que j'ai révé, l'écran affiché est presque normal, en tout cas en couleur normal !!

Sur le même site, il recommandait de faire reset de la PRAM manuellement, même si la MàJ le fait automatiquement en appuyant sur Pomme- Alt - P - R au redémarrage (faut avoir des longs doigts !!), ce que j'ai fait.

En résumé, devant un tel problème, il faut suivre les manip que vous avez indiqué, le tout c'est d'avoir une image, réinstallé le OS 9.2, lancé le firmware qui se passe bien quand le mac fait son bruit de démarrage, même si écran noir, même si après ce son, plus rien, le laisser mijoté quelques minutes, il redémarre automatiquement, et faire reset de la PRAM manuellement (quoique je ne sais pas à quel point cela est nécessaire).

ENCORE MILLES MERCI. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Buguy, TU AS ÉTÉ TRÈS UTILE, ET CLAIR.

Maintenant je vais installé OS X sur l'autre partition de 5 GO. Dites, je n'ai pas besoin d'installer OS 9 avant, sur cette deuxièe partition ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2005)

applebarjote a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je vais installé OS X sur l'autre partition de 5 GO. Dites, je n'ai pas besoin d'installer OS 9 avant, sur cette deuxièe partition ?




Non pas besoin, mais n'installe pas OSX si tu as moins de 256 mo de ram hein


----------



## applebarjote (16 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Non pas besoin, mais n'installe pas OSX si tu as moins de 256 mo de ram hein



Merci Je m'en doutais déjà un peu. J'ai alors commandé sur Macway la pile interne et la barette de 256 MO.
D'où je n'ai plus qu'à patienter. 

.


----------



## Claude number X (16 Décembre 2005)

Je suis content pour toi !

Mais installer OS X sur 5 Go, c'est très/trop lèger. Le système X.3 va te bouffer un bon tiers. Ca va t'obliger à un choix sévère de tes applis et risque d'être rapidement pénalisant pour le stockage de documents
Alors temps qu'à le démonter pour changer la pile et installer la RAM, un petit disque dur 7200 tours 40 Go (ca devient dur de trouver moins) n'est plus trop coûteux et ca lui donnera un bon coup de fouet. Sinon personnalise ton installation et évite d'installer tous les drivers d'imprimantes, les langues étrangères (mais tu peux garder leurs polices)

Personellement, je viens de finir de bricoler le futur ordi de mon fils
iMac Bondi blue 350 MHz passé en DV spécial édition 500 MHz / DVD / Firewire / AirPort / 576 Mo RAM / HD 40Go 7200 rpm
J'avais commencé mes essais avec le vieux disque 7 Go 5400 tours/minute du 350 Mhz. 
En passant au 7200 tours, on sent un sérieux gain par rapport aux disques dur montés d'origine dans ces iMac (très lents et bruyants en comparaison de modèles récents). Ca tourne beaucoup mieux et l'ordi est devenu complètement silencieux.
X.3 mérite et a besoin d"un disque dur véloce.


----------



## applebarjote (17 Décembre 2005)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Alors temps qu'à le démonter pour changer la pile et installer la RAM, un petit disque dur 7200 tours 40 Go (ca devient dur de trouver moins) n'est plus trop coûteux et ca lui donnera un bon coup de fouet. Sinon personnalise ton installation et évite d'installer tous les drivers d'imprimantes, les langues étrangères (mais tu peux garder leurs polices)
> 
> Personellement, je viens de finir de bricoler le futur ordi de mon fils
> iMac Bondi blue 350 MHz passé en DV spécial édition 500 MHz / DVD / Firewire / AirPort / 576 Mo RAM / HD 40Go 7200 rpm
> ...








 OUi, oui , oui;je suis COMPLÈTEMENT D'ACCORD

Sauf que 
1 et le plus insurmontable : je suis très très pauvre et même 40 euros je ne les dépense pas à la légère, déjà la barette, j'ai hésité longtemps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Une chose c'est changer la pile et la Ram (j'ai juste à ouvrir une trape sur l'imac et hop s'est fait) une autre est de tout démonter pour mettre un nouveau DD, moi je ne me sens pas le courage de le faire. JE NE SAIS PAS comment on le démonte cet imac une fois enlever les vis !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Je ne sais même pas quelle utilisation je vais en faire. Ca fait plus d'un an que je ne l'utilise pas. Je me dis que c'est parce qu'il y a OS 9 dessus, devenu archaïque le pauvre petit. Vu que j'ai l'ibook, ce dernier me suit partout. Je pense que je ne vais garder l'imac que pour de la bureautique. Je ne vais pas installer Garageband ni même i-life, peut-être seulement i-tunes, n'avoir que Safari OU FIREFOX pour internet, exit $explorer, bref le minimum. 

Je vais utiliser une appli pour alléger OSX.
C'est sûr que je n'aurais à peine que 2 Go à côté à utiliser et le passage à OSX ne va certainement pas l'accélérer, surtout que je ne vais pas pouvoir m'empécher de le comparer à l'ibook G4 750 Mhz.

Bah, je verrai quand je serais riche, je vais jouer au loto. Si après la ferrari, la maison et la voiture, il me reste encore un peu, je lui achéterai le DD et le changement par un technicien !!


----------



## ange (21 Décembre 2006)

Merci encore à ce post. (et à celui indiqué).
J'ai fait la même bétise d'installer Os X en oubliant la MaJ Firmware...

=> Ecran noir, planté, et tout le toutim, l'inquiétude d'avoir planté carrément le mac.

Ensuite, j'ai trouvé ces posts, puis fait ce qui est dit, laissé dormir l'imac une nuit, puis redémarré, attendu que mon Mac soit prêt à passer en pause, puis j'ai vu passer mon écran du noir, au déformé, au rouge,...puis repause et enfin couleur ok mais déformé.. En changeant les propriété moniteur, l'ecran obtient une géométrie correcte mais devient tout sombre, mais j'y ai vu suffisament pour installer la MaJ firmware 4.1.9 (via une clef USB reformatté en Mac OS), qui semble avoir marché (sur un ecran rose-orange cette fois!)

Bref, je vous écris ce message pendnat que j'install Mac OS X.3 ....

Et j'espère donner espoir aux personnes ayant fait la même boulette ...

Merci


----------

